# Recommendations for tractor for large grass cutting



## Thomas E. (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a horse property and have been cutting large areas of grass for riding space (think multiple football fields). I am looking to purchase a new setup with a large tow behind mower rig, probably 12 to 15 feet wide, 3 decks type of equipment. I will also be purchasing a new tractor for same and am looking for experienced commentary as to what tractor might be better for this purpose. I have some general parameters in mind, such as around 60-90 HP, turf tires, etc... Is there a better brand that works in this type of situation? Any drive type better, hydro verses CV verses standard gear transmission, etc... Thanks in advance for your advise.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It sounds like you're in the neighbourhood. I have a shuttle shift and I like it for mowing. Set the RPM and pick the gear that gives the most appropriate land speed. Common rail engines will be more fuel efficient but trickier and more expensive to repair, plus you have to deal with electronic fuel systems. 

A three deck batwing mower will need quite a bit of hp to get through long grass. So if you let the grass get up to waste height before you mow it, you're probably going to need about 70hp. 

Not much, but I hope it helps.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I pull a 15 foot bat wing mowing pastures with a 60 hp tractor and have no trouble in tall grass. That's with the air conditioner running full blast, 4th gear and 1600 RPMs. My PTO is set for 750 RPMs. Any standard make, such as JD, Massey, International etc will do the job. JMHO. PJ


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

If you are just trying to cut grass I would think you may want to look at a flail mower. you will get lots of cutting at high speed with little H.P. Just a thought.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I cut with a 73” flail mower and a 41hp tractor. It works well for me.


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

The fellow I bought my 4600 ford from was using it with a 10" flail mower. He had no troubles.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Gary Webb said:


> The fellow I bought my 4600 ford from was using it with a 10" flail mower. He had no troubles.


10”!!! Wow, that must take forever.


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

Typo, should be 10 feet.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)




----------

